# Halifax Nova Scotia



## Keepeau (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi - we are processing our applications at the moment with a view to emigrating on a family visa (I am Canadian returning back after 30+ years) with our young daughter. Can anyone give me the low down on how easy it is finding work in NS? We visited there in May and made some good contacts but I was discouraged by various comments about the general sleepiness of the province compared to the 'Engine' of Toronto. The sleepiness is what appeals to me and we loved Halifax, but I don't want to arrive and find we can't get jobs. Toronto is a more obvious choice but I really don't want to create a copycat existence of what we have here in London, we want a real change of lifestyle.

I am a freelance post production consultant in the film industry and my partner is a chartered surveyor in commercial property here in London, England. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Keepeau said:


> Hi - we are processing our applications at the moment with a view to emigrating on a family visa (I am Canadian returning back after 30+ years) with our young daughter. Can anyone give me the low down on how easy it is finding work in NS? We visited there in May and made some good contacts but I was discouraged by various comments about the general sleepiness of the province compared to the 'Engine' of Toronto. The sleepiness is what appeals to me and we loved Halifax, but I don't want to arrive and find we can't get jobs. Toronto is a more obvious choice but I really don't want to create a copycat existence of what we have here in London, we want a real change of lifestyle.
> 
> I am a freelance post production consultant in the film industry and my partner is a chartered surveyor in commercial property here in London, England. Any advice would be much appreciated.


The Canadian film industry is primarily in Toronto and to a lesser degree in Vancouver, so you may have to rethink your choice of location unless you can perform your work remotely.
Your wife should probably contact the Canadian controlling body for her profession to determin what, if anything, she must do to have her qualifications recognized here.


----------

